# GET-A-GRIP Inc #10 November 6, 2021



## Toysoldier (Jul 25, 2021)

10 years of Fun and we are still here!  Come and see for yourself why GET-A-GRIP Inc has been around so long!  Check us out on Youtube or follow us on Facebook.  It is not about us but is about all the great people that make this show what it is. We are humbled every year as we have great people who drive over 500 miles to make it to our show.  Why? it is same answer every year: It is the attendees that make this such a great event!  It is like a great big family reunion and would love to have you come and join our family!  As always, we are raising money in the fight against Cancer as we bring our families to also enjoy the sport of Bicycles and Kids Ride-On's.  We truly hope to see you on November 6, 2021!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 19, 2021)

This AWESOME Show & Swap is getting closer on the calendar ...... Time to bump it up to the Top of Events postings ....

David @Toysoldier has* permanently moved this Event to the 1st SAT. of NOV.* going forward ...... (formerly in March for 9 years)

Look forward to this show/swap every year!! Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Sep 28, 2021)

Started gathering up some stuff for the swap meet this past Sunday, only a few more weekends to get your stuff ready, It will be here before you know it!👏


----------



## Toysoldier (Oct 4, 2021)

Okay Guys and Gals!  We are getting close as we are officially in October and the show is November 6, 2021.  Don't forget our giveaway bicycle this year is an all original Sears Spaceliner!  We are located within 200 miles of 8 major cities but every year we have those that drive up to 500 miles to come and we are grateful!!!  Make plans now to attend as we are a good size city with plenty of Hotels to make your stay enjoyable.  There is plenty to see and do around here so make a weekend out of it.  We  look forward to seeing you here!!!


----------



## KAM (Oct 9, 2021)

Has there ever been any thoughts in adding a vintage mini bike class to this show as well? That segment is starting to gain interest   as well. Technically it is a ride on. Just curious.


----------



## JOEL (Oct 12, 2021)

I have several nice muscle bikes, a minty his/her pair of Schwinn tank bikes, a 40s pedal power boat motor, a Whizzer, a period Klunker build on a 47 autocycle, and a lot more for sale. All deliverable to this meet.


----------



## Toysoldier (Oct 23, 2021)

We are so close!  We are less than 2 weeks away from GET-A-GRIP Inc. #10 here in Cleveland TN on November 6, 2021.  Once again, if you have never been to our event, you will never truly know what you have missed.  We are a totally different show in many ways and may be the reason so many say we are the largest bicycle show east of the Mississippi river?  I want to personally invite you out to help us raise money in the fight against cancer!  Who  knows? You might just find that bicycle or bicycle part you may have been looking for!  Registration from 10 am to noon, show from 12 noom to 2:30 pm, Las Vegas Bun Run starts at 11 am and riders must be back by 1 pm and the fun goes on and on!  Let this be the year that you experience GET-A-GRIP Inc. #10!  We have received a second give away bicycle for our 10th Anniversary, a ladys Schwinn.  We hope to see you there!


----------



## Toysoldier (Oct 27, 2021)

Who doesn't like cash?  Our top 3 award winners take hope an award and $25 in cash.  Just another incentive to enter our bicycle show.  Best of Show Bicycle, Best of Show Ride-On and Best Thinking Out Side the Box all 3 awards come with $25.  We would love to have your bring your bike and enter the show!  Our show was started back in 2012 to raise money int the fight against cancer and still do so today!  See you on November 6, 2021!!


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 27, 2021)

Awesome🤘


----------



## Toysoldier (Nov 1, 2021)

Just in case you have not decided on rather or not to attempt the drive, here is the video from last year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Some of the stuff I'll be bringing. See ya there!


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 2, 2021)

SOME NICE STUFF YOUR BRING , TAKE SOME OF THOSE GOOD PICS FOR USE CABERS TO , FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## Mark B (Nov 2, 2021)

We're is the location?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Mark B said:


> We're is the location?



Cleveland, TN


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 2, 2021)

Really looking forward to a great event at Get-A-Grip !!!  Here are some that I'm bringing (Part 1)  See y'all very soon! Cheers !! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 2, 2021)

Here are another couple Get A Grip Rideable Ratty Rods available to purchase THIS SATURDAY at the Event  >>>>>
The Western Flyer X53 "project" has the desirable solid TANK, and working front shocks, and 50MM Wide Turquoise rims with FELT tires... obviously the chainguard is wrong .... but I think it looks rather slick on this ride ...
The Yellow/Red bike is a MURRAY Frame and Murray OG TANK built up using a Girls JC Higgins JET FLOW donor bike. Somebody could make a "tribute" Jet Flow out of this bike provided the correct Jet Flow Tank was located. Deals can be made at Get A Grip this Saturday !! Cheers! CCR Dave










> >>>>


----------



## JOEL (Nov 3, 2021)

I have heard from 3 first time vendors and one Ohio collector who are coming. Weather looks great!


----------



## Sprockets (Nov 5, 2021)

Just hours away!😀


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2021)

I’m loaded and ready! See you all there


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 5, 2021)

*GET A GRIP .... OR .... BUST!! *
I have loaded just shy of 1/2 tons of stuff .... my MOBILE "Garage Sale" I guess....
Looking forward to seeing everybody there!!   Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 6, 2021)

HI HOW YOU DOING AT THE SHOW


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 6, 2021)

ANY PICTURES YET OF THE SHOW


----------



## TRM (Nov 6, 2021)

Great time today! Good to see several Cabers and lotsa cool bikes. 😎


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 6, 2021)

NO PICTURES


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2021)

Patience Larry it took four hours to get home! A great time today seeing everyone. Got rid of a few things and picked up another bike. These pics should give you a flavor of what was going on. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 6, 2021)

bicycle larry said:


> NO PICTURES



Hang tight .... pictures will be coming as well as a video. HUGE turnout and a GREAT Event overall! Awesome people everywhere. Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 6, 2021)

Great pictures @Freqman1 .... much appreciated and great seeing you and Heidi today! 
I hope to join up with you folks next weekend for the vintage bike cruise in on the N.Augusta greenway trails.
Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 7, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your pictures Shawn, enjoy the new bike!  Great show with a large turn out, thanks to David and his crew for putting this together again, class act!!

-mike


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 7, 2021)

We who are to far away to go can only visit thru pictures THANKS SHAWN!!!!


----------



## DB ReTodd (Nov 7, 2021)

Had a great time hanging out with old friends and meeting new faces. Lots of very stiff  competition in the custom category, which I prefer to have. Thank you Dave for hosting yet another awesome show & swap!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 7, 2021)

Also to note: ... a Special Award given out at Get A Grip, for the *Cyclist of the Year* to our CABE'r Neighbor from Athens, GA Chuck Brown @Sprockets 

A well deserved recognition for a Great Guy! Congrats Chuck! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## DB ReTodd (Nov 7, 2021)

Congratulations to Sprockets \m/


----------



## DB ReTodd (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## DB ReTodd (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Sprockets (Nov 7, 2021)

Wow, what a great day! Thank you Shawn for taking pictures, it completely slipped my mind to do the same, the day seemed to go by so fast! Another Awesome event put on by David, Cullas and their crew, THANK YOU SO MUCH for what you do!  LOTS of nice bikes in the show and a lot of parts and bikes for sale, it was overwhelming! It was great to see friends I have not seen in a while, and I still did not get to see all of them. I had great conversations will fellow enthusiast and I gained more knowledge than I came in with. Thank you Dave for the kudos on the award, It was quite an emotional moment for me to be recognized by my fellow peers and friends (and my wife for doing a great job of keeping the secret from me), I am in great company with those that were named before me. Someone came all the way from Arizona just to see what the event was all about, I hope they had a great time and will come back again! Wow, I'm already looking forward to next year!!


----------



## Toysoldier (Nov 9, 2021)

We are humbled by all of the great comments.  Of course the pictures speak for themselves, the attendees out did themselves this year by bringing some killer show bikes and lots of stuff to buy!!!  So far outside of expenses we raised over $2500 at the show!!!  Now if you were afraid to drive a few hundred miles to get here, Let me just say our long distance person this year drove 1568 miles one way and brought 3 show bikes.  Yes, that deserves a WOW!  Now we also had a spectator that came all the way from California to Tennessee.  Yes, that deserves a WOW!!  I'm sorry, but you wouldn't drive how far?  It was a Killer show with 45 vendor spots sold and had 72 bicycles enter the show!  Yes, that deserves a WOW!!!  It's the Great Guys and Gals that show up every year that makes this show the success it is!  I cannot express in words how grateful we are for everyone's attendance this year!  We had two photographers that took thousands of pictures that have to be edited before we start the making of a video for 2021 so be patient!  We had so many great things happen this year for the first time that I could write a book but we do want to say from the bottom of our hearts thanks to the CABE and everyone who came!


----------



## Toysoldier (Dec 6, 2021)

Here is our official 2021 GET-A-GRIP Inc Video of our 10th Anniversary!  Enjoy!


----------

